# How big of a powerhead should I use in a 38 gallon and where should I put it?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I was debating about getting a power head for my aquarium but I'm not sure what size and where I should put it?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Put it where there is less water movement. You can get a koralia 1 or wavemaker powerhead on ebay pretty cheap, they are rated around 400 gph I believe.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

you want it pointing at the surface on the oposite side of your filter where the water is calmest like pet lover said. It should be just breaching the surface and causing the water to fold over this will create a lot of good oxygen in your tank.


----------

